# Bass eating snake pic..........



## Jasper (Jun 18, 2009)

Check this cool pic out! Looks like the fish may get to eat this garter snake twice!


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 18, 2009)

i'll bet you about soiled yourself when you went to get your hook back, didn't ya?


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2009)

*!!!!!*

Man! I will think about that pic everytime I lip a fish! THANKS ALOT!


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 18, 2009)

i would've needed new underwear for week! 

I HATE SNAKES!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you get that gold hook out of its mouth?


Really  cool photo.


----------



## Dewaholic (Jun 18, 2009)

good thing it was just a garter.


----------



## stepdeep (Jun 18, 2009)

Great. Just great. So much for catch and release. Now I gotta carry a 12 gauge with #5 shot and shoot all of my fish before I pick them up. Thanks, Thanks alot.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 18, 2009)

DANG Jasper……did you or one of your boys catch that?  That is wild but I know them bass like to eat to snakes.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jun 18, 2009)

how big was the fish?


----------



## Money man (Jun 18, 2009)

Send that to Doug Hannon and tell'em here's your fishing snake bucky!


----------



## kevincox (Jun 18, 2009)

awesome pic John!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 18, 2009)

kinda creepy...


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 18, 2009)

Too funny, looks like you shook up a lot of fishermen. Good news for those of us not scared of snakes. Was that snake still alive?


----------



## Jasper (Jun 19, 2009)

Guys I can't take credit for that one. I copied the pic from Outdoorlife.com. Some reader had caught the bass and sent it in.

Sure makes me think about taking a peek the next time I unhook a bass, though. My luck it would have just swallowed a cotton mouth....................."Hey did ya hear about the monster bass ole Jasper caught?! Well, unfortunately he died from a snake bite before he could even show it off........."


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang it man!  Hope that fish was released to eat MORE snakes!


----------



## allenweeks (Jun 19, 2009)

i would crap my pants!


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> Too funny, looks like you shook up a lot of fishermen. Good news for those of us not scared of snakes. Was that snake still alive?



Well lets just hope you dont ever get a reason to be scared.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey listen, can you hear the tune to "jack in the box playing".


----------



## firefighterfree (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is one from what I understand the bass was caught in a tournament on Berry Tournament trail at lake Oconee if im not mistaken


----------



## david w. (Sep 19, 2009)

firefighterfree said:


> Here is one from what I understand the bass was caught in a tournament on Berry Tournament trail at lake Oconee if im not mistaken


----------



## THERAKE (Sep 19, 2009)

The one at the berrys tournement was caught at sinclair and the fish nor the snake made it.It was only a banded water snake but still enough to make me hurt myself.Makes me think twice about night fishing.I guess you wont catch anything sitting on the couch being scared of cathing a fish with a snake in its mouth.That is a very cool pic though.


----------



## big_bird (Sep 20, 2009)

allenweeks said:


> i would crap my pants!


amen brother, amen!!!!!!!!

do carp eat snakes???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fburris (Sep 22, 2009)

Now I have to figure out how to weigh in bream at my next bass tournament. Thats kind of scary.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool picture!

That fish would have gotten a "quick release"


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 22, 2009)

Ol' Doug Hannon would be excited about those photos man............


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 22, 2009)

Dang it Man!


----------



## codep (Oct 30, 2009)

*...*

I now hate fishing!! and as soon as I an done with this post I am going to move to the swap and sell  and post all my fishing gear lol...thanks for making me aware


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Oct 30, 2009)

YARD SALE !  Did I hear someone say YARD SALE?


----------



## lowery94 (Nov 9, 2009)

oh wow now i know to check b4 i lip a fish


----------

